# Ceramic Pour over.



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Anybody heard of this?

My girlfriend got one as a free gift for doing some stuff.

Shes not really a serious coffee drinker and adds milk to a drip coffee anyway, something like a generic Katalia or something.

But she commented on how much better the cup was.

She lives quite a way away from me, so I'm not going to get to try it any time soon, but I'm a little intrigued by it.

Basically, its just a ceramic drip cone/filter.

I believe the paper is optional, really.

They claim that it filters the water while it drips through like a brita, but I'm a little dubious about that claim.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I saw a tweet of Frankowski using it. he wasn't having it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

"Because the reason why the coffee that healed ♪ coffee fans popularity ceramic filter small size NS2 is delicious is delicious is a coffee filter of ceramic" - couldn't have put it better myself??









Being serious for a moment - I would wonder if the ceramic would leach out a lot of the coffee oils from the brewed coffee passing though it - paper filter certainly do and produce a different result to pour over using a metal filter. Be interesting to put the three to a test.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

see it (or something alike) here -


__
http://instagr.am/p/fm3DUHIK88/


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

rmcgandara said:


> see it (or something alike) here -
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/fm3DUHIK88/


That's the one.

Unfortunately, I can't afford a metal filter AND the ceramic one, plus shipping it would be a lot...

Maybe if a bunch of us want to test different drip methods it would cool to set up a roadshow sort of thing?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> Maybe if a bunch of us want to test different drip methods it would cool to set up a roadshow sort of thing?


I use metal filters on an Aeropress and Chemex. Not tried paper filters on the Chemex but have on the Aeropress. Would say the metal filter produces a brighter tasting coffee.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> I use metal filters on an Aeropress and Chemex. Not tried paper filters on the Chemex but have on the Aeropress. Would say the metal filter produces a brighter tasting coffee.


Is it the kone filters you have. Fancied trying one but haven't quite got round to it yet.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> I use metal filters on an Aeropress and Chemex. Not tried paper filters on the Chemex but have on the Aeropress. Would say the metal filter produces a brighter tasting coffee.


I was tempted to try the metal filter in the AP, but just plunging the puck away is too convenient.

Would be interesting to try it in the V60, but I would guess the ridges would loose their effectiveness a little with it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Neill said:


> Is it the kone filters you have. Fancied trying one but haven't quite got round to it yet.


Yep - use the fine one on the Aeropress - don't think the coarse version is the one to go for. The Chemex Kone is a bit pricey but will pay for itself in the long run and you don't get the oils being leached out by the paper filters.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yep - use the fine one on the Aeropress - don't think the coarse version is the one to go for. The Chemex Kone is a bit pricey but will pay for itself in the long run and you don't get the oils being leached out by the paper filters.


Love the look of the kone brewer which uses the chemex sized filter but don't know if you can get it over here. Haven't touched my chemex in the last few months, been playing with espresso more but I'll get back to it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Quite a fan of the Kone for both Chemex and Aeropress - using both regularly

I'd like to try a ceramic filter before passing judgement, but something doesn't seem right with it.


----------

